# Grooming feet



## Lara's mummy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone have a good close up photo of well groomed poodle feet. When I lived in London the groomer used to call the way he groomed my little Lara as having 'trousers'.

I live in northern China and in the year I have been here have not been able to get the groomer to do a good job of her feet. (Language is a bit of a problem between the groomer and I!)

Thank you


----------



## Daddy123 (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't know much about poodle terminology but to me trousers refers to the way the legs are trimmed in the lamb cut? The belly is cut and it leaves trousers?

Are you looking for clean feet pictures?

I just can't associate trousers and feet, sorry I can't help.


----------



## Lara's mummy (Jul 27, 2009)

*Grooming Feet*

Hi,

Thanks for the response. I want her feet to be clean and not fluffy...they don't know what I am trying to describe. The legs are to be left longer and fluffy as in a kennel or sporting clip and the feet are to be shaved. They leave her feet fluffy and it just looks a mess.

I keep her maintained with a kennel clip and they do her body, face and tail quite well but they leave her feet fluffy. I have tried to explain (with my limited mandarin) but she still gets the 'fluffy feet'! I thought that I could show them a picture of how a properly groomed poodle's feet should look. I am sure they will do it for me if they can see what I want.

Thanks


----------



## Daddy123 (Jul 3, 2009)

I took a pic of my own poodle lol. Hope it helps. It's only my second time doing clean feet and he's a miniature poodle. Somebody with a standard might show a better pic.

Hope it links


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Lara's mummy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have a good close up photo of well groomed poodle feet. When I lived in London the groomer used to call the way he groomed my little Lara as having 'trousers'.
> 
> ...


I am attaching another pic here, but I also found this GREAT poodle grooming series on E-how and ITS FREEEEEEE!!!!!!! Including link! This will help lots of people on here I think, so I am going to start a thread about it!


http://images.google.com/imgres?img...channel=s&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&um=1


----------



## Lara's mummy (Jul 27, 2009)

*Thank you*

This is a line to say thank you for helping me out. The pictures of properly groomed feet are exactly what I needed. I'll take my little Lara and the pictures to the groomer tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Daddy123 said:


> I took a pic of my own poodle lol. Hope it helps. It's only my second time doing clean feet and he's a miniature poodle. Somebody with a standard might show a better pic.
> 
> Hope it links
> 
> View attachment 2639


I'm really impressed especially for your second time.


----------



## Daddy123 (Jul 3, 2009)

BFF said:


> I'm really impressed especially for your second time.


thank you roud:


----------

